# Natural horsemanship Livery Yard surrey



## Naturalgirl94 (16 April 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm setting up a small natural horsemanship livery yard Near ockley/ Dorking in Surrey and I'd like a bit of feed back from you  Firstly whos interested?? and what package are people looking for the most, D.I.Y, D.I Y Plus, Part Livery, Full Livery, Training Livery? and what figures would you be expecting to pay for each package? and what would you want included for each one?

I can't wait to hear your feedback!


----------



## MeggieMegs (20 May 2014)

Hi 

I currently rent a house in Ockley, mole street.
I am currently looking at purchasing a Quarter Horse to get me back into western riding after having two babies in the past year! 
I will be looking for somewhere local to keep him. Depending on cost as to what type of livery I'd be after.
Probably DIY assisted or Part Livery, do you know the costs you are charging? 
Also where are you in Ockley? 
What facilities do you have on the yard? 

Kind regards 
Megan


----------

